# Spawning Vids!



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.fishnut2.com/ZebraMPEG.mpg
http://www.fishnut2.com/BarbatusSpawns.mpg


----------



## hugeshoes (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice vids!


----------



## nyxWild (Feb 9, 2005)

very amusing music


----------

